# Eddie Bravo: "Joe Rogan could f^@k up a lot of dudes at 170"



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

Eddie Bravo talks about Joe Rogan and a rematch with Royler Gracie:



> On Joe Rogan's skills...
> 
> "Joe Rogan is a bad motherf^@ker and I’m not just saying that. He’s one of my best students. He is a brown belt and he is just a nightmare in the gym."
> 
> ...


More on Joe Rogan, the UFC, Kimbo, Brock and Tim Sylvia in the full interview: 

*http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content3562.html*


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

mmk Eddie. Hitting mitts and doing TKD doesn't mean jack for mma. I know a lot of people that hit mitts like it's their job but fall apart when it comes to a real mma fight. I don't doubt that Rogan could do decent in amateur mma, but at the UFC level he'd get killed. First of all, he's 41, and not like living healthy lifestyle like Couture 41, but like I get stoned and hammered every second day since I was a teenager kinda 41. That means he's way past his prime. Second, I've never seen or heard of him even being in any real striking sparring, let alone a full blown mma match/fight, besides controlled TKD. Hitting mitts or playing by rules ain't the same as an actual fluid fight against someone who's looking to fck you up. The only advantage he's have is with submissions, where I take it he has rolled a bit and is pretty flexible. But I doubt that alone would get him far in today's mma. Nice post though.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Rogan isn't a joke. he's a solid brown belt in BJJ and does have a lot of martial arts experience. I think he could hang with a few 2nd tier guys in UFC but why would he? He's making way more money than most UFC fighters with what he's doing currently.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Pfft.. hitting mitts and doing TKD doesn't mean jack for mma. I know a lot of people that hit mitts like it's their job but fall apart when it comes to a real mma fight. I don't doubt that Rogan could do decent in amateur mma, but at the UFC level he'd get killed. Nice post though.


Did you miss the part about Joe doing Kickboxing aswell as Muay Thai? Im sure that he has a very fine stand up game and great ground game aswell. Who says TKD doesnt mean jack? Ofcourse you wouldnt be able to take the straight style of TKD and transition it directly into MMA but thats not what your supposed to do You bring in elements from each and every aspect of your training such as the precision and finnese required in TKD and it adds to your MMA game as a whole. 

I could see Joe beating guys like Arroyo, Jess Liaudin, Jarred Rollins, Keita Nakamura, and even Chris Lytle posibly. Not to say these guys are very high level but ive seen videos of Joe rolling in the gym and he has damn good Jiu Jitsu. Though i eally dont think he wouldn go any higher than that.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Did you miss the part about Joe doing Kickboxing aswell as Muay Thai? Im sure that he has a very fine stand up game and great ground game aswell. Who says TKD doesnt mean jack? Ofcourse you wouldnt be able to take the straight style of TKD and transition it directly into MMA but thats not what your supposed to do You bring in elements from each and every aspect of your training such as the precision and finnese required in TKD and it adds to your MMA game as a whole.
> 
> I could see Joe beating guys like Arroyo, Jess Liaudin, Jarred Rollins, Keita Nakamura, and even Chris Lytle posibly. Not to say these guys are very high level but ive seen videos of Joe rolling in the gym and he has damn good Jiu Jitsu. Though i eally dont think he wouldn go any higher than that.


Joe's Kickboxing and Muay Thai experience seems resticted to the hitting pads and heavy bag at your local gym variety. He's never been in any amatuer match and there is no record of him even full contact sparring. While pad work helps build power and technique, that is like one tenth of what you need to actually get into the cage. 

IMHO Arroyo, Jess Liaudin, Jarred Rollins, Keita Nakamura, and especially Chris Lytle would work Rogan to a bloody pulp unless he managed to sub them. If Rogan was such a bad motherf****, we'd see at least one amatuer bout of some sort on his record, heck even just a kickboxing match. Please don't tell me "he doesn't need to, he makes so much money". At the amateur level, it's not about the money, it's about wanting to test yourself and see how good you are. As big as a fan of the sport as Rogan is, if he was as good as Bravo says, Rogan would be hard pressed to keep himself from at least getting ONE kickboxing match to prove something to himself. But as he is, he strikes me as someone who is very knowledgable about martial arts, but not a true fighter. I say again, he would get messed up in the UFC. People don't always realize what an elite level these guys are at, because they only see them competing against other elites. Your Joe Schmoe from local women's cardio kickboxing doesn't stand a chance against them. This isn't WWE, where your commentator/CEO can just pop some roids and hop in there with his guys to play pretend, this takes actual skill.

I'm gonna try not to get into another TKD sucks for mma/fighting argument. People always argue that while TKD can't be used for MMA by itself, you can always "incorporate" parts of it. My argument is, if it doesn't work, let's stop pretending that "parts" of it do because it's the default popular "convenient" MA that a lot of people (including myself) sink years of their life into. Name one TKD technique that you've seen used successfully in the cage.. and by successfully I mean it actually did some real damage. I can always point you out to tons of vids where guys trying some of those reckless TKD flying kicks got worked by an easy takedown, or those pitter-patter kicks just grabbed and swept easily. Rogan himself is very critical of un-cage-proven traditional MAs like TKD in the cage.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Joe's Kickboxing and Muay Thai experience seems resticted to the hitting pads and heavy bag at your local gym variety. He's never been in any amatuer match and there is no record of him even full contact sparring. While pad work helps build power and technique, that is like one tenth of what you need to actually get into the cage.
> 
> IMHO Arroyo, Jess Liaudin, Jarred Rollins, Keita Nakamura, and even Chris Lytle work work Rogan to a bloody pulp unless he managed to sub them. If Rogan was such a bad motherf****, we'd see at least one amatuer bout of some sort on his record, heck even just a kickboxing match. Please don't tell me "he doesn't need to blah blah he makes so much money". At the amateur level, it's not about the money, it's about wanting to test yourself and see how good you are. As big as a fan of the sport as Rogan is, if he was as good as Bravo says, Rogan would be hard pressed to keep himself from at least getting ONE kickboxing match to prove something to himself. But as he is, he strikes me as someone who is very knowledgable about martial arts, but not a true fighter. I say again, he would get messed up in the UFC. People don't always realize what an elite level these guys are at, because they only see them competing against other elites. Your Joe Schmoe from local women's cardio kickboxing doesn't stand a chance against them,
> 
> I'm not gonna try not to get into another TKD sucks for mma/fighting argument. People always argue that while TKD can't be used for MMA by itself, you can always "incorporate" parts of it. My argument is, if it doesn't work, let's stop pretending that it does because it's the default popular "convenient" MA that most people sink years of their life into. Name one TKD technique that you've seen used successfully in the cage.. and by successfully I mean it actually did some real damage. I can always point you out to tons of vids where guys trying some of those reckless TKD flying kicks got worked by an easy takedown.


when you hear Rogan saying "I personally rolled with (insert fighter here) and they have bad ass (insert skill here)" he's refering to full contact sparring and he's not joking.

Rogan has sparred with a wider variety of UFC fighters than pretty much anyone actually fighting in the UFC.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

He was a TKD champ as a lightweight and openweight as a kid. Ive seen that been bandied about a few threads here,s o he must be decent. Although there is no way he would go far in the UFC he would fail the drugs test


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

69nites said:


> when you hear Rogan saying "I personally rolled with (insert fighter here) and they have bad ass (insert skill here)" he's refering to full contact sparring and he's not joking.
> 
> Rogan has sparred with a wider variety of UFC fighters than pretty much anyone actually fighting in the UFC.


My take on that was that "rolled" usually means grappled, not striking. I'm pretty sure that's what he meant. Amd usually the <insert skill here> has always been BJJ or wrestling whenever I've heard. I don't doubt he's grappled with some of the best, that's his forte. It's his non TKD striking I'm calling into question here.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MalkyBoy said:


> He was a TKD champ as a lightweight and openweight as a kid. Ive seen that been bandied about a few threads here,s o he must be decent. Although there is no way he would go far in the UFC he would fail the drugs test


Exactly, as a kid. A martial art that lets 6 year old kids and 80 year old grandmas become black belts bears absolutely no relation to real fighting in my opinion.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> Joe's Kickboxing and Muay Thai experience seems resticted to the hitting pads and heavy bag at your local gym variety. He's never been in any amatuer match and there is no record of him even full contact sparring. While pad work helps build power and technique, that is like one tenth of what you need to actually get into the cage.
> 
> IMHO Arroyo, Jess Liaudin, Jarred Rollins, Keita Nakamura, and especially Chris Lytle would work Rogan to a bloody pulp unless he managed to sub them. If Rogan was such a bad motherf****, we'd see at least one amatuer bout of some sort on his record, heck even just a kickboxing match. Please don't tell me "he doesn't need to, he makes so much money". At the amateur level, it's not about the money, it's about wanting to test yourself and see how good you are. As big as a fan of the sport as Rogan is, if he was as good as Bravo says, Rogan would be hard pressed to keep himself from at least getting ONE kickboxing match to prove something to himself. But as he is, he strikes me as someone who is very knowledgable about martial arts, but not a true fighter. I say again, he would get messed up in the UFC. People don't always realize what an elite level these guys are at, because they only see them competing against other elites. Your Joe Schmoe from local women's cardio kickboxing doesn't stand a chance against them. This isn't WWE, where your commentator/CEO can just pop some roids and hop in there with his guys to play pretend, this takes actual skill.
> 
> I'm not gonna try not to get into another TKD sucks for mma/fighting argument. People always argue that while TKD can't be used for MMA by itself, you can always "incorporate" parts of it. My argument is, if it doesn't work, let's stop pretending that "parts" of it do because it's the default popular "convenient" MA that a lot of people (including myself) sink years of their life into. Name one TKD technique that you've seen used successfully in the cage.. and by successfully I mean it actually did some real damage. I can always point you out to tons of vids where guys trying some of those reckless TKD flying kicks got worked by an easy takedown, or those pitter-patter kicks just grabbed and swept easily. Rogan himself is very critical of un-cage-proven traditional MAs like TKD in the cage.



Not getting into TKD anymore because i had an entire psot ready and i somehow deleted it so ill get to my main point which is. How can you possibly expect to know more about Joe Rogan than the person he trains with more than anyone who has more fighting experience than you probably ever will albeit in Jiu Jitsu only.

That and the fact that your judging his entire Muay Thai and kickboxing training off of one quote which does only cover one aspect of training which is hitting the mitts.


----------



## BertnErnie (Sep 6, 2008)

When listening to him announce a Couture fight, I start thinking you could take "up" out of that sentence.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Not getting into TKD anymore because i had an entire psot ready and i somehow deleted it so ill get to my main point which is. How can you possibly expect to know more about Joe Rogan than the person he trains with more than anyone who has more fighting experience than you probably ever will albeit in Jiu Jitsu only.
> 
> That and the fact that your judging his entire Muay Thai and kickboxing training off of one quote which does only cover one aspect of training which is hitting the mitts.


That one person happens to be his best friend and bosom get high together buddy. It would be downright cruel of him to respond to that question with "yeah, rogan knows his $hit, but, realistically, he'd get slaughtered." Specially considering how much Rogan is into it. The only source more biassed could be Rogan himself.

I'll lay off the TKD for now too, that usually ends up becoming a whole ragefest and no one really changes their opinion on it so whatever.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Rogan could defiantly beat some people in MMA if he gained some fight expierence. I mean he's trained stand up for a long time and being a brown belt under Bravo is great. Eddie doesn't have blackbelts.

I think Rogan would be a solid fighter but he's a little old now.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> That one person happens to be his best friend and bosom get high together buddy. It would be downright cruel of him to respond to that question with "yeah, rogan knows his $hit, but, realistically, he'd get slaughtered." Specially considering how much Rogan is into it. The only source more biassed could be Rogan himself.
> 
> I'll lay off the TKD for now too, that usually ends up becoming a whole ragefest and no one really changes their opinion on it so whatever.



Why would he have to respond like that anyways? Why would he even bother saying Joe has those kinds of skills if he didnt? If he didnt believe Joe was that good he wouldnt have to trash him he would simply say that Joe simply doesnt train for that kind of fighting and isnt intereseted in either. I hardly think he would get slaughtered by anyone anyways. You train martial arts primarily for self protection so simply by that definition alone it implies that you would know how to fight.

Just because they are good friends doesnt mean he's lying about that shit. Come on thats like saying just because Juanito says Rampage is great that he must be lying(ofcourse they arnt friends now but still you get the idea) and either way your making it out like Bravo is his Muay Thai and kickboxing coach when Bravo is solely a Jiu Jitsu practitoner.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Rogan could defiantly beat some people in MMA if he gained some fight expierence. I mean he's trained stand up for a long time and being a brown belt under Bravo is great. Eddie doesn't have blackbelts.
> 
> I think Rogan would be a solid fighter but he's a little old now.


If he was still young and explosive, he'd be a pretty promising fighter. As he is now, he might be competetive on a lower level, but I wouldn't recommend him to fight for instance Chris Lytle.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

betii said:


> *Eddie Bravo: "Joe Rogan could f^@k up a lot of dudes at 170"*


Joe Rogan's urine sample could f^@k up a lot of the fragile equipment used to analyze it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

What the heck does the word "swole? mean?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> What the heck does the word "swole? mean?


muscular.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just thought this would be a good place to post these videos


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> muscular.


oh, is it like an abbreviated version of "swollen"?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> oh, is it like an abbreviated version of "swollen"?


yep .


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> yep .


thanks!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> Just thought this would be a good place to post these videos


that last one would certainly be a highlight reel Sub in the UFC.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

To bad he was so freaking tired already lol


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> To bad he was so freaking tired already lol


you don't know what he was doing before the sparring started or what round of sparring it was.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Think we all know it's a different story to fight in the cage. But seeing his job is to be a color commentator it really adds to his repertoir that he can roll and spar. He knows his shit unlike some of the other commentators...lolz! All in all it was koo of Eddie to big him up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

69nites said:


> you don't know what he was doing before the sparring started or what round of sparring it was.



Yeah I was hoping he was already working out or something. I was just going off how he looked before they started, I didn't think he looked that tired already though, but there wasn't much to see


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

His cardio could also simply be really bad. He smokes a lot and has no real reason to train cardio currently. If he was going to fight I assume he would spend at least a few weeks training his conditioning first.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> His cardio could also simply be really bad. He smokes a lot and has no real reason to train cardio currently. If he was going to fight I assume he would spend at least a few weeks training his conditioning first.


it's very true that it could be bad. I'm just saying you don't really know.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I would love to see eddie/royler. I want to see eddie tap him again


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i would like to see him fight someone just to see how he does but like people said before he prb wouldnt even pass drug test


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i think he could probably handle quitting the herb for 6 weeks to make sure he's clean, if he really wanted to fight. I mean, if he was taking the fight seriously he'd be in training camp for that 6 weeks and smoking in training camp would be foolish. But I think he's more than happy with what he has going already. 



69nites said:


> it's very true that it could be bad. I'm just saying you don't really know.


right, that's why I said could and not is. I was just throwing it out there.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oops, DP.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HexRei said:


> i think he could probably handle quitting the herb for 6 weeks to make sure he's clean, if he really wanted to fight. I mean, if he was taking the fight seriously he'd be in training camp for that 6 weeks and smoking in training camp would be foolish. But I think he's more than happy with what he has going already.
> 
> 
> 
> right, that's why I said could and not is. I was just throwing it out there.


I was just clarifying that I wasn't saying that he had good cardio.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Just thought this would be a good place to post these videos


I must say I'm impressed. But I still don't like the guy.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Joe's Kickboxing and Muay Thai experience seems resticted to the hitting pads and heavy bag at your local gym variety. He's never been in any amatuer match and there is no record of him even full contact sparring. While pad work helps build power and technique, that is like one tenth of what you need to actually get into the cage.
> 
> IMHO Arroyo, Jess Liaudin, Jarred Rollins, Keita Nakamura, and especially Chris Lytle would work Rogan to a bloody pulp unless he managed to sub them. If Rogan was such a bad motherf****, we'd see at least one amatuer bout of some sort on his record, heck even just a kickboxing match. Please don't tell me "he doesn't need to, he makes so much money". At the amateur level, it's not about the money, it's about wanting to test yourself and see how good you are. As big as a fan of the sport as Rogan is, if he was as good as Bravo says, Rogan would be hard pressed to keep himself from at least getting ONE kickboxing match to prove something to himself. But as he is, he strikes me as someone who is very knowledgable about martial arts, but not a true fighter. I say again, he would get messed up in the UFC. People don't always realize what an elite level these guys are at, because they only see them competing against other elites. Your Joe Schmoe from local women's cardio kickboxing doesn't stand a chance against them. This isn't WWE, where your commentator/CEO can just pop some roids and hop in there with his guys to play pretend, this takes actual skill.
> 
> I'm gonna try not to get into another TKD sucks for mma/fighting argument. People always argue that while TKD can't be used for MMA by itself, you can always "incorporate" parts of it. My argument is, if it doesn't work, let's stop pretending that "parts" of it do because it's the default popular "convenient" MA that a lot of people (including myself) sink years of their life into. Name one TKD technique that you've seen used successfully in the cage.. and by successfully I mean it actually did some real damage. I can always point you out to tons of vids where guys trying some of those reckless TKD flying kicks got worked by an easy takedown, or those pitter-patter kicks just grabbed and swept easily. Rogan himself is very critical of un-cage-proven traditional MAs like TKD in the cage.


Spinning back kick used by David Loiseau to crumple Charles Mcarthy into a ball causing the fight to be stopped (see sherdog).

There's the one example you asked for but there are many many more e.g. axe kicks to the body of a downed opponent is used frequently by many guys.

Saying not 1 technique from an entire martial art, let alone one as well known as tae kwon do has ever been used effectivly in MMA is ridiculous. Obviosly you have an abismally low knowledge of tae kwon do and a sub par knowledge of MMA so I suggest you educate yourself before making such hideously ridiculous statements again.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Brydon said:


> Spinning back kick used by David Loiseau to crumple Charles Mcarthy into a ball causing the fight to be stopped (see sherdog).
> 
> There's the one example you asked for but there are many many more e.g. axe kicks to the body of a downed opponent is used frequently by many guys.
> 
> Saying not 1 technique from an entire martial art, let alone one as well known as tae kwon do has ever been used effectivly in MMA is ridiculous. Obviosly you have an abismally low knowledge of tae kwon do and a sub par knowledge of MMA so I suggest you educate yourself before making such hideously ridiculous statements again.


much of the useful portion of TKD is redundant with Muay thai.

If i was advising someone a striking art to train and apply to MMA TKD would not be it. too much of an art and not enough martial .

Axe kicks aren't exclusive to TDK and spinning back kicks have a very low connection rate and open you up way too much for a sport with takedowns.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

The pass joe used for the Arm Triangle was AWSOME! That technique was sweet, he used his left elbow as a pivot point and flew over the poor guy!


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

On one UFC I don't recall which one it was about a year or two ago, Joe said well "I'm nothing special" or "I'm not that great" that being said I would not take him on. He clearly has good bjj skills and his striking may present one or two dangers for some opponents.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Rogan might very well be the badass that Bravo claims he is, but he sure ain't going to pass his drug test. Ha!


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Good point about the drug test. Joe Rogan is REALLY into medicinal drugs (weed etc.)

It's too late for him to have an MMA career because of his age and spot as a UFC commentator. If he fought and lost in an amateur match, EVERYONE would hear about it. His popularity might take a huge hit.

Rogan is in a great spot. Training helps keep him sharp and up to date with modern MMA. He rolls with all the UFC guys and never has to really put his skills to a true test. Nothing wrong with that.

I've heard he can be a major douche and his comedy is too extreme/vulgar but he's great on UFC. Hope he stays around.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll repost:

i think he could probably handle quitting the herb for 6 weeks to make sure he's clean, if he really wanted to fight. I mean, if he was taking the fight seriously he'd be in training camp for that 6 weeks and smoking in training camp would be foolish. But I think he's more than happy with what he has going already.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Rogan would dominate all of you.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

"He hits harder than anybody I’ve ever held mitts for. If he wanted to do MMA, Joe Rogan could go straight to 170 and f^@k up a lot of dudes. He can for sure." 


I have absolutely no trouble believing this, only question is if he could clear the drug test.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

69nites said:


> Rogan isn't a joke. he's a solid brown belt in BJJ and does have a lot of martial arts experience. I think he could hang with a few 2nd tier guys in UFC but why would he? He's making way more money than most UFC fighters with what he's doing currently.


 How much does Joe Rogan make? From what you said, you know....I'm curious now:confused02:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> How much does Joe Rogan make? From what you said, you know....I'm curious now:confused02:


Rogan has been working in various tv gigs (ie hosting shows) and doing his comedy thing.

He probably made more on fear factor than almost any fighter has made fighting for the ufc.


----------



## Hunter89 (Mar 24, 2008)

Id slap anyone that brands TKD as useless, TKD can help alot in MMA in my personal opinon, its how you choose to adapt it into MMA, and what type of TKD it is you do, as well the level of teaching of TKD you recieve, as being someone whos does more of a traditional form of TKD (ITF) with elements of other MA incorparated into the system, and is now training in MMA aswell, its helped me alot in many aspects, from flexibility when it comes to the ground game, knowledge of movement, balance, kicking ability when it comes to the stand-up, punching techiniques, though i have done alittle boxing in the past, plus aswell general overall fitness, i know Joe Rogan himself brands TKD as useless in MMA, he obviously belonged to the many Mc-dojangs that the USA have, but from my experience it ain't useless, it morealess compliments MMA, i knw it isnt the most effective Martial Art in the world on is own, but it does provide a very good steppin stone into MMA for various reasons


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

69nites said:


> Rogan has been working in various tv gigs (ie hosting shows) and doing his comedy thing.
> 
> He probably made more on fear factor than almost any fighter has made fighting for the ufc.


That doesn't answer the question. You said "He's making way more...." So how much does he make? Way more? You much know some figures to make comments like that. I have always been curious of what the commentators make, and since you know, please share it!:dunno:


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

It's too bad we never got to see Rogan smash Wesley Snipes in the octagon.

Edit: Just remembered that Snipes has been having all sorts of IRS problems lately, maybe they can still pull this thing off.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I could see Joe doing NAGA or ADCC but in MMA, especially with the talent pool @ 170, he'd get beat up pretty bad.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> That doesn't answer the question. You said "He's making way more...." So how much does he make? Way more? You much know some figures to make comments like that. I have always been curious of what the commentators make, and since you know, please share it!:dunno:


I know how much an average UFC fighter makes and when you compare that to the average TV personality it's peanuts .

UFC commentator is something he does once a month....You think it's his main job?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> My take on that was that "rolled" usually means grappled, not striking. I'm pretty sure that's what he meant. Amd usually the <insert skill here> has always been BJJ or wrestling whenever I've heard. I don't doubt he's grappled with some of the best, that's his forte. It's his non TKD striking I'm calling into question here.


You're right, rolling only means grappling. I doubt Rogan has sparred with elite MMA fighters, but he's definitely rolled with guys like Karo Parisyan.



screenamesuck said:


> To bad he was so freaking tired already lol


Yep, that arm triangle set-up was pretty predictable too, he took a very long time, and he benefitted from the fact the guy he pulled it off on, clearly wasn't experienced.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Some people seem to be incredulous only because they dislike Rogan. But hey, 170 _is_ deep. Really deep.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's Joe's credentials :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaKteypa5Pg


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

C'mon guys. There is no way that you could expect Rogan to match it with guys in the UFC. I'd bet that even the LW division would kick his ass. Bravo was being facetious.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

I doubt it.


----------

